
New York City Transit Authority Graphics Standards Manual (1970) - smacktoward
http://thestandardsmanual.com/
======
pwenzel
Just look at the diagonal lines on the 2 and 5.

[http://thestandardsmanual.com/images/large/nycta_gsm_068.jpg](http://thestandardsmanual.com/images/large/nycta_gsm_068.jpg)

Gives me goosebumps.

Whitespace. Love it. Embrace it.

------
carlob
Massimo Vignelli, the author passed away this year. It was all over the news
in Italy.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massimo_Vignelli](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massimo_Vignelli)

~~~
budu3
The Vignelli Cannon is a good read
[http://www.vignelli.com/canon.pdf](http://www.vignelli.com/canon.pdf) (pdf)

~~~
carlob
I'm going to be pedantic:

canon 1 |ˈkanən|

noun

1 a general law, rule, principle, or criterion by which something is judged:
the appointment violated the canons of fair play and equal opportunity.

[…]

cannon |ˈkanən|

noun

1 (pl. usu. same) a large, heavy piece of artillery, typically mounted on
wheels, formerly used in warfare.cannon 1 cannon 1

[…]

------
smackfu
They have a Kickstarter to get a paper version printed, which I was very
enthused about until I saw the price ($118.)

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thestandardsmanual/full...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thestandardsmanual/full-
size-reissue-of-the-nycta-graphics-standards)

~~~
pavel_lishin
I'm not sure why the MTA is making this a limited release.

------
stevep98
Subways always seem to generate a lot of interest in fonts and signage.

I read this a few years ago, about the Toronto subway typography, and was
intrigued:

[http://joeclark.org/appearances/atypi/2007/TTC/inscribed/](http://joeclark.org/appearances/atypi/2007/TTC/inscribed/)

------
morbius
Akzidenz-Grotesk is an interesting font choice. Its kerning makes it less
readable than Helvetica but its glyphs are beautifully designed and very
distinctive. It's an iconic font, but at the end of the day I think Helvetica
surpasses it in terms of practicality.

Still wonder how MTA would look like with this design.

------
sauere
It indeed is beautiful piece of "UX" design. And as someone who live in NYC
for quite a while: to only thing you can count on in the NYC subway system are
the directions.

~~~
o_____________o
Live near the G, do you?

~~~
sauere
I lived near the A. Unfortunately not in NYC anymore.

